# Hardware.ID is missing



## c-illiterate (Jun 26, 2007)

I may not be putting this in the right area, but I'm new, and don't know alot about computers, so not sure what area to post to....Thanks....
We have a old Dell inspiron 600 with XP - just had new FIOS installed - and now have this message coming up Hardware.ID missing - tried doing system restore, but doesn't take care of it. What could they have don't or didn't do in order to cause this. Any idea as to how to look for the problem or fix it?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
Each piece of hardware connected to your pc has different ID's.
A Device ID, a Hardware ID and a Compatible ID.
When Windows cannot find these ID's it will generate an error.

When you updated the BIOS on the system, you may have enabled hardware that you do not have drivers for, and Windows does not recognise properly.

Please you go to Control Panel> System> Hardware> Device Manager and see if there are any yellow alerts next to the list of hardware on your computer.
Look at that list carefully, and see if anything is missing e.g. the name of your modem.

Post back with what category any alerts are in, and what you find.


----------



## c-illiterate (Jun 26, 2007)

After checking my Device Mgr. I found the following:
Network Adapters - PlayLinc Adapter was marked with a red X.
Everything Else appears to be alright, no otherr red X's or yellow
symbols.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

You can download the Verizon playlinc software from here.
http://www.playlinc.com/downloads/index.htm


----------

